# Convert and install Debian package on FreeBSD



## ccc (Jan 26, 2011)

hi

Howto convert and install debian package *.deb on FreeBSD 7.3 and which additional sofware do I need to install linux software?


----------



## expl (Jan 27, 2011)

How to setup Linux Binary Compatibility (handbook)

Now lets look at the .deb file

What you need is to get data.tar.XX subfile from the main archive. Extract/copy files by hand to your linux emulation chroot/directory and hope it will run.


----------



## tingo (Oct 10, 2015)

For future readers, there is the archivers/deb2targz utility as well.


----------

